# Game Changer 2.0???



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WOW!!!!!


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> WOW!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 215037


Toro?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Says Ariens... Husqvarna


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Can you mow grass, say, near a pond with it?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> Says Ariens... Husqvarna


Good i


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Hydromaster said:


> Can you mow grass near a pond with it ?


Leave it to mark to try to mow cattails with it


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hydromaster said:


> say, near a pond with it?


Near a pond with it...

Yes, I can say it. And type it.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Hydromaster said:


> Can you mow grass, say, near a pond with it?


Not advisable....


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Near a pond with it...
> 
> Yes, I can say it. And type it.


a!


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Welp the only thing that could take Toro's tin crown is MTD...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

It’s got a Kawasaki on it, doesn’t sound like a game changer, needs a Honda.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CHwIrrwJuoN/
We test drove these at GIE a couple years ago.
We have a couple of really big hills we mow, not enough to justify one of these and I don't have time to pimp another product or add those accounts to justify it.
Although with winters under whelming like they have been,maybe I should try it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jonniesmooth said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CHwIrrwJuoN/
> We test drove these at GIE a couple years ago.
> We have a couple of really big hills we mow, not enough to justify one of these and I don't have time to pimp another product or add those accounts to justify it.
> Although with winters under whelming like they have been,maybe I should try it.


Start your own Game Changer thread fella!


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

es


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> WOW!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 215037


Mark, where did you see this? Can't find anything on it.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Good find!!! Seen a teaser for it!!! Why soo much HP??? They must have big plans for this?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Mark, where did you see this? Can't find anything on it.


It's classified...if I tell you I'd have to kill you.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

a!


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Mark, where did you see this? Can't find anything on it.


[/QUOTE]
In case someone needs a video...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369756805518286849


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Triple L said:


> Good find!!! Seen a teaser for it!!! Why soo much HP??? They must have big plans for this?


Always better to have more HP


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

In case someone needs a video...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369756805518286849[/QUOTE]

WOW!!!!!

2 whole seconds!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Spent an hour cracking into Mark's computer, password was klompen. Here's some more details....


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Spent an hour cracking into Mark's computer, password was klompen. Here's some more details....


Got an oops, had a problem loading. 
I noticed its the biggest blow to snow than...someone...


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Spent an hour cracking into Mark's computer, password was klompen. Here's some more details....


a!


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> In case someone needs a video...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369756805518286849


WOW!!!!!

2 whole seconds!!!!!!!!!
[/QUOTE]
I'm sure you hear that a lot.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Spent an hour cracking into Mark's computer, password was klompen. Here's some more details....


Crap...back to TinytImTiPToeINgTHRoUghThETulIpS


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

@EWSplow try this link....

https://1drv.ms/b/s!AleTEF66M1wKguMMPDDrbx4MPYZp9w


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Looks like it was designed by someone that used to work for FisherPrice.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Crap...back to TinytImTiPToeINgTHRoUghThETulIpS


Still Dutch themed so it's acceptable


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Breaking news, ariens was just bought out by toro


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I would think my guys would want a 1023 deere tractor with cab and heat, and a shovel vs this. The tractor can't get in every place but you never get warm on this.

I think it would be great to sit on one site. 
Wrap or extend the edge of that blade with a rubber 6-8" and you would be able to get everything. Add a shovel holder and a pail holder.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Breaking news, ariens was just bought out by toro


seriously?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

ariens owns stens


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

MIDTOWNPC said:


> seriously?


No, kidding around


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> No, kidding around


No kidding?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

cwren2472 said:


> No kidding?


Yes, I was not kidding about kidding around.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

They really need to work on their market research and knowledge of the competition. 

They state the Ventrac has a 15HP engine, it's actually 18.5. They might be right aboot the mighty Snowrator. 

And for reasons already stated, I/we love the narrower machine, especially for daytime usage. 

Can't imagine an electric broom or snowblower.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Yes, I was not kidding about kidding around.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

cwren2472 said:


>


Seriously? And don't call me Shirley


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> WOW!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 215037


@Ajlawn1 how many you buyin??


Hydromaster said:


> Can you mow grass, say, near a pond with it?


OUCH!


BossPlow2010 said:


> It's got a Kawasaki on it, doesn't sound like a game changer, needs a Honda.


Agreed, no Honda...no game changer.
In case someone needs a video...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369756805518286849[/QUOTE]
MY MAN!!!


Mark Oomkes said:


> In case someone needs a video...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369756805518286849


WOW!!!!!

2 whole seconds!!!!!!!!!
[/QUOTE]


EWSplow said:


> WOW!!!!!
> 
> 2 whole seconds!!!!!!!!!


I'm sure you hear that a lot.
[/QUOTE]
DOUBLE OUCH!!


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

The only thing that matters is...How many Jagoof lights?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> The only thing that matters is...How many Jagoof lights?


I realize union members have a hard time counting, but 3.

PS That automatically makes the Ventrac bestest because it has 8.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> PS That automatically makes the Ventrac bestest because it has 8.


Guy operating it must not be that bright...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

WIPensFan said:


> @Ajlawn1 how many you buyin??


I don't want my carbs freezing up, so none...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I don't want my carbs freezing up, so none...


The engine is fuel injected no?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> The engine is fuel injected no?


TBH didn't look into that close, just seen Kaw... But yeah that should help...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Can't imagine an electric broom or snowblower.


 seems like it has a pto for the broom... not specific about the snow blower... would think so vs electric. Plow might be hydraulic (electric motor / controls)


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> seems like it has a pto for the broom... not specific about the snow blower... would think so vs electric. Plow might be hydraulic (electric motor / controls)


Where do you see this?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

"Attached with easy to connect pto"


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Oh...oops


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where do you see this?


From this picture it says 'easy to connect' pto for the broom. I'm just guessing on the snow blower, but if it has a pto I'd think the snow blower will utilize it as well.
Seems electric is to rotate the chute and broom... based on the two second video, looks like the plow uses an electric motor / hydraulic pump.

Edit: what MM said.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where do you see this?


Guess you do need some "cheaters"


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

I know I do!


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh...oops


What was that smarmy comment you made to me about not looking closely??....I would like an apology....


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Go easy, I found it hard to read and Marks got a few years on me...











Ha!


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh...oops


Hey old man put on your cheaters.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> Go easy, I found it hard to read and Marks got a few years on me...
> 
> Ha!


A few?

Do you measure time in metric as well?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> What was that smarmy comment you made to me about not looking closely??....I would like an apology....


I don't recall that...


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

jonniesmooth said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CHwIrrwJuoN/
> We test drove these at GIE a couple years ago.
> We have a couple of really big hills we mow, not enough to justify one of these and I don't have time to pimp another product or add those accounts to justify it.
> Although with winters under whelming like they have been,maybe I should try it.


Crocodile wake in the background??


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't recall that...


Senoire moment


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

I think it would be a game changer if it did control crocodiles. But I don't think anyone would change their SSV for it. Granted the early versions of SSV were lacking, I believe that the SSV is the only one capable plow its way through a 2 ft sloppy wet snow because of its lower center of gravity. The future will probably be you pulling up with a bunch of these type machines all battery powered and controlled by blue tooth by Mark sitting in his truck Sad thing will be 100,000.00 equipment doing a 100.00 sidewalk


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> A few?
> 
> Do you measure time in metric as well?


I really don't know how old you are, Im assuming due to the rapidness of your cognitive decline as compared to me...


fireball said:


> I think it would be a game changer if it did control crocodiles. But I don't think anyone would change their SSV for it. Granted the early versions of SSV were lacking, I believe that the SSV is the only one capable plow its way through a 2 ft sloppy wet snow because of its lower center of gravity. The future will probably be you pulling up with a bunch of these type machines all battery powered and controlled by blue tooth by Mark sitting in his truck Sad thing will be 100,000.00 equipment doing a 100.00 sidewalk


...and that $100k purchase price being the end of it with maintenance and wearable parts.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I believe I'm one imperial year older than you.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

How many metric years?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't recall that...


Of course you don't...Most children can't admit they were wrong or apologize


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Of course you don't...Most children can't admit they were wrong or apologize


That's nice...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Of course you don't...Most children can't admit they were wrong or apologize


Don't you have some nuts and bolts to throw at someone?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Western1 said:


> How many metric years?


Ancient....


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Don't you have some nuts and bolts to throw at someone?


K


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

I see no gun mounts on any of those little rigs??????


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Video of the game changer with a bit more info... it's at the beginning of the video.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Video of the game changer with a bit more info... it's at the beginning of the video.


The narrator is a ball of fire...fell asleep before he got to the Mammoth.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> The narrator is a ball of fire...fell asleep before he got to the Mammoth.


That opening scene with the "hmmmmm" followed by the 90s carpeting and drapes at whatever chain hotel that is.... way more questions than answers.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Still picture "video" That hotel looks like a funeral home in Erin.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

“If you like this video, please like it. If you’d like to see more like it”...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> That opening scene with the "hmmmmm" followed by the 90s carpeting and drapes at whatever chain hotel that is.... way more questions than answers.


Well, Ariens is HQed in Wizzconsin...so expectations shouldn't be too high.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

I don't know why this guy's voice reminds me of this other guy's voice but cue it up to 4:48 for the best video representation of what @Michael J. Donovan has to deal with on a daily basis....






For me, I'm thinking ventrac SSV or mammoth for next season.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Blowers all look and sound LIKE they have lots of cool features. 2 stagers must be making a comeback. I LIKE the Mammoth with the broom or blower, the plow only if you LIKE chasing trails. Salting features are nice though.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> The narrator is a ball of fire...fell asleep before he got to the Mammoth.


13 minutes? Gonna have to wait till I'm on the throne to watch that.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

jonniesmooth said:


> 13 minutes? Gonna have to wait till I'm on the throne to watch that.


Nevermind...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Too bad it’s not chainlift...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> Too bad it's not chainlift...


When it breaks you can lift it with a chain back onto the truck or trailer...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

WIPensFan said:


> When it breaks you can lift it with a chain back onto the truck or trailer...


That's not working smarter


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

If it broke down I would leave it there ...Set it on fire and claim it on insurance...That’s working smarter


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Defcon 5 said:


> If it broke down I would leave it there ...Set it on fire and claim it on insurance...That's working smarter


Don't do it fantasy island, because I don't want to have to see you...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Don't do it fantasy island, because I don't want to have to see you...


By the time the Fantasy Island fire department would show up...The fire would be out and the insurance adjuster would have already come and gone


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> If it broke down I would leave it there ...Set it on fire and claim it on insurance...That's working smarter


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

I see issues

Electric angle is not prefered in my books, painted steel will not be painted steel in about 1 season, and it looks like tall operators will be bending over to operate due to the control panel being so low.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

DeVries said:


> I see issues
> 
> Electric angle is not prefered in my books, painted steel will not be painted steel in about 1 season, and it looks like tall operators will be bending over to operate due to the control panel being so low.


It does seem really short. That was probably the first thing I noticed.

"Purpose built" linear actuators...sure thing.

And we all know that there's never an issue with electrical connections on plows, spreaders, lights, etc. EVER.

Save some bucks and engineering costs by staying away from hydros though.

And then we get back to the fact that it's an Ariens.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> And we all know that there's never an issue with electrical connections on plows, spreaders, lights, etc. EVER.


Windstorm...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

1/4" steel all the way through going to be really hard to break these!










As @Defcon 5 says hold my beer...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> If it broke down I would leave it there ...Set it on fire and claim it on insurance...That's working smarter


Way out in the middle of the woods?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> It does seem really short. That was probably the first thing I noticed.
> 
> "Purpose built" linear actuators...sure thing.
> 
> ...


And...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Way out in the middle of the woods?


I see you have been talking to Oomkes....


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

EWSplow said:


> And...
> View attachment 215215


I've hired aboot the mythological mowers and assorted attachments.

Never seen a one.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Windstorm...


Lol was thinking the same thing eve he said that.

Also can't think of a time where I really wished I had a tracked snow blower, and they've been out for awhile now.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

U need one of theses


----------

